# Notebook mit verschiedenen Netzwerkeinstellungen

## spitzwegerich

Hallo!

Hab mir vor kurzem ein IBook zugelegt und erfolgreich gentoo draufgetan.

Das IBook kommt in verschiedenen Netzwerk-Umgebungen zum Einsatz, so dass ich je nach Standpunkt mal ueber Funk-Lan bzw. Kabel-Lan im Netz bin. Ausserdem muss ich, je nach Aufenthaltsort, unterschiedliche Proxy-Einstellungen sowie unterschiedliche Einstellungen fuer ein Samba-Netzwerk (Arbeitsguppe ect.) einstellen.

Es sind also einige Konfigurationsdateien betroffen: Mozilla, KDE (ich benutze den Konqueror zum SMB-browsen), .profile, ...

Ich moechte nun moeglichst einfach mein Notebook zwischen den verschiedenen Netzwerkeinstellungen umschalten koennen.

Ich nehme an dass schon mehrere Leute vor dieser Aufgabenstellung standen.

Wie habt ihr das geloest?

~michael

----------

## de4d

waere ich nicht so faul und haette das schon gemacht, saehe das irgendwie so aus:

schreib in dein grub.conf (lilo.conf, whatever) mehrere eintraege mit verschiedenen parametern rein. z.b. ETH0=home ETH0=dhcp ETH0=work, ETH0=whateverulike.

in /etc/conf.d/net machts nen switch ETH0, und weist halt jedem deiner strings eine andere konfiguration zu.

sollte funktionieren, habs allerdings nicht direkt ausprobiert. nur mal mit SCHEME fuer pcmcia-cs rumgespielt, funktioniert genauso.

hth

----------

## oisch

Habe ein ähnliches Problem. Wie schaffe ich es verschiedene DNS Server zu benutzen (mein WLAN hat natürlich einen anderen als mein Gateway zuhause)?

----------

## rincewind

könnte man in Gennto nicht auch ein paar zusätzliche runlevel reinschmuggeln ala homedefault workdefault ? 

so haben wirs beim fimenlaptop mit redhat gemacht default runlevel ist  3 nonetwork

init 4 = firmennetz über lan

init 5 = fimennetz über isdn

gruss rince

----------

## gordin

Hallo,

da du wahrscheinlich wie ich das IBook nicht ausschaltest kommt die LILO aka Yaboot-Einstellung wohl nicht in Betracht.

Das ganze ist aber sehr einfach.

Runlevel wie init 4, init 5 usw. gibts unter Gentoo nicht so richtig. Alle runlevel sind in /etc/runlevel/ untergebracht. Einfach einen Ordner Uni oder so erstellen (am besten den default kopieren) und eine /etc/conf.d/uniscript.start bzw uniscript.stop erstellen. mit rc-update add uniscript uni starten alle Sachen die du so in uniscript eingetragen hast. Da kann dann z.B. ein export HTTP_PROXY=http://proxy.de, export FTP_PROXY=ftp://proxy.de rein.

Weitere Infos zu rc:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/rc-scripts.xml

Nachtrag: auch die DNS realisierung ist damit zu machen. Einfach die /etc/resolv.conf in *.start nach gutdünken verändern. Obwohl die Wahl des DNS-Servers eigentlich egal sein sollte...

----------

## spitzwegerich

Danke fuer eure Antworten.

Richtig, das IBook bleibt dauerhaft an, der Sleep-Modus ist einfach genial.

Ich werde mir also mal diese runlevel-Sache ansehen.

----------

## batnator

Hallo,

ich verwende auf meinem Notebook quickswitch, da kann man ganz genau die Dateien angeben welche in den Konfigurationen unterschiedlich sind, welche dann entweder beim booten über einen Kernelparameter oder manuell durch Programmaufruf geändert (gelinkt) werden. Kombiniert mnit unterschiedlichen Runlevels lassen sich auch Sachen wie nis oder normale passwds in einer Konfiguration realisieren.

Bei Fragen melde Dich einfach, ich habe 15 verschiedene Konfigurationen (deckt alle 75+ Kundennetzwerke ab) auf einer Maschine am laufen und bin zufrieden.

Greetings Frank

----------

## janosch

Gibt's  dafür jetzt eine Lösung oder nicht ?

Kann eventuel mal jemand ein kleines Tut erstellen ?

mfg janosch

----------

## daemonb

ja das wäre gut,

ich habe folgendes:

Daheim zuweisung über DHCP, unterwegs habe ich natürlich kein netz, dann braucht der lappi ewig zum booten. Wie sollte ich das angehen?

Genauso?

Danke schonmal

DaemonB

----------

